# سؤال للإخوان النصارى



## زكرياء 7 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

المسيحيون يقولون أن الله مات من أجل خطايا البشرية إذا أنا أسأل الإخوان ما هي هذه الخطيئة التي مات بسببها الرب ؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (15 سبتمبر 2012)

> *سؤال للإخوان النصارى*


مبدئياً أخونا الغالى نحن مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى !



> المسيحيون يقولون أن الله مات من أجل خطايا البشرية


لأ يا عزيزى معندنا إله بيموت !!



> إذا أنا أسأل الإخوان ما هي هذه الخطيئة التي مات بسببها الرب ؟


الخطية التى مات من أجلها السيد المسيح له المجد , هى ليست خطية واحدة , و إنما هو مات لأجل خطايا العالم كله :
Joh 3:16  لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. ​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 سبتمبر 2012)

> سؤال للإخوان النصارى


إذا كان الصلاعمة يسيئؤون الينا بإطلاق ألفاظ وكنى وأسماء من عندياتهم تحقيراً وإستفزازاً لنا .
يصير بالتبعية من حقنا  [ تنفيذاً  لقاعدة العين بالعين المسروقة   ] أن نطلق ما يعن لنا من ألفاظ وتسميات وكنى  - تستفز وتثير حفيظة الصلاعمة وال....
بس اللى ما يزعلشي .؟؟؟!!  اصل فيه ناس بتزعل (..)
×××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××
العنوان :غير مُعّبر إطلاقــــًا عن متن الموضوع .
×××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××
إسمنا  المسيحيين  هذا فخرنا ورجأءنا...وليس من حق أحد أن يحرمنا من أسمنا الغالى ,
××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××
الموضوع مكرر 
وتقريري يرفع للادارة


----------



## The Dragon Christian (15 سبتمبر 2012)

المسيح جاء لخطيه العالم 
وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ: «هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ!


3) إنجيل متى 18: 11
لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ يُخَلِّصَ مَا قَدْ هَلَكَ

ما قد هلك هنا يتكلم عن فساد الطبيعه نتيجه الخطيئه الاولي (خطيئه ادم) 
لذلك موت المسيح ليخلصنا من طبيعتنا التي فسدت نتيجه الخطيئه (جدد طبيعتنا) 

1) إنجيل متى 20: 28
كَمَا أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ، وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ».


2) إنجيل مرقس 10: 45
لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضًا لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ».


3) إنجيل لوقا 22: 19
وَأَخَذَ خُبْزًا وَشَكَرَ وَكَسَّرَ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ قَائِلاً: «هذَا هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي يُبْذَلُ عَنْكُمْ. اِصْنَعُوا هذَا لِذِكْرِي».


4) إنجيل يوحنا 10: 11
أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ.


----------



## The Dragon Christian (15 سبتمبر 2012)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=124417

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=142919


----------



## السماء والطارق (17 سبتمبر 2012)

ولكن هذا الامر ليس فيه عدل فلماذا يجرم انسان بافعال غيره؟​


----------



## amgd beshara (17 سبتمبر 2012)

السماء والطارق قال:


> ولكن هذا الامر ليس فيه عدل فلماذا يجرم انسان بافعال غيره؟​


من قال ان الانسان جرم بافعال غيرة 
اجتاز الموت الي جميع الناس اذ اخطأ الجميع  رو 5 : 12


----------



## السماء والطارق (17 سبتمبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> من قال ان الانسان جرم بافعال غيرة
> اجتاز الموت الي جميع الناس اذ اخطأ الجميع  رو 5 : 12


 انتم قلتم هذا
لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية

فلماذا يحاكم شخص عن اخطاء العالم وهو لم يرتكبها اليس في ذلك ظلم؟


----------



## amgd beshara (17 سبتمبر 2012)

السماء والطارق قال:


> انتم قلتم هذا
> لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية
> 
> فلماذا يحاكم شخص عن اخطاء العالم وهو لم يرتكبها اليس في ذلك ظلم؟


انه ليس ظلم بل هو عمل المحبة ان ينوب هو عن تحمل العقاب الذي نستحقة 
كما قال 
ليس لاحد حب اعظم من هذا ان يضع احد نفسة من اجل احباءة 
يو 15 : 13

كما يفدي اب ابنة بحياتة و يفدي الحبيب محبوبتة بحياتة هل كل هذا ظلم ام هو عمق المحبة


----------



## السماء والطارق (17 سبتمبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> انه ليس ظلم بل هو عمل المحبة ان ينوب هو عن تحمل العقاب الذي نستحقة
> كما قال
> ليس لاحد حب اعظم من هذا ان يضع احد نفسة من اجل احباءة
> يو 15 : 13
> ...


 ولكنكم تقولون ان الله افتدى المسيح من اجل العالم 
وليس ان المسيح هو من طلب ذلك


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

السماء والطارق قال:


> انتم قلتم هذا
> لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية
> 
> فلماذا يحاكم شخص عن اخطاء العالم وهو لم يرتكبها اليس في ذلك ظلم؟


رب آلمجد لم " *يُحآكم* " ولكنهـ " *قرر *" بمحض أرآدتهـ وبحكم محبتهـ آلفآئضة وعطفهـ آلغير محدود
أن ينزل من عرش مجدهـ ويتجسد ويُصلب ويفدى بدمآئهـ آلطآهرة أولآدهـ آلمحبوبين 


*.،*​


----------



## Abdel Messih (17 سبتمبر 2012)

> ولكنكم تقولون ان الله افتدى المسيح من اجل العالم


الله أفتدى المسيح ؟
من قال هذا ؟
المسيح غير محتاج اصلاً !!



> وليس ان المسيح هو من طلب ذلك


هو حد قال ان المسيح طلب الفداء ؟


----------



## السماء والطارق (17 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> رب آلمجد لم " *يُحآكم* " ولكنهـ " *قرر *" بمحض أرآدتهـ وبحكم محبتهـ آلفآئضة وعطفهـ آلغير محدود​
> أن ينزل من عرش مجدهـ ويتجسد ويُصلب ويفدى بدمآئهـ آلطآهرة أولآدهـ آلمحبوبين ​
> 
> *.،*​​


 وكيف يقبل الرب ان يصلب على الصليب اليس في ذلك تقليل من شأن الوهيته؟


----------



## السماء والطارق (17 سبتمبر 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> الله أفتدى المسيح ؟
> من قال هذا ؟
> المسيح غير محتاج اصلاً !!
> 
> ...


 

ها شو لماذا صلب المسيح؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 سبتمبر 2012)

السماء والطارق قال:


> ها شو لماذا صلب المسيح؟


*المسيح هو الله الذى تجسد لفداء البشر من خطاياهم من أجل استيفاء العدل الالهى حقة ومن اجل حياة ابدية للانسان فى تمتع بالحضرة الالهية.*


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

السماء والطارق قال:


> وكيف يقبل الرب ان يصلب على الصليب اليس في ذلك تقليل من شأن الوهيته؟


ومآ آلتقليل من شأن أب يضحى من أجل أبنآئهـ ..؟
ومآ هو مغزى آلفدآء أو آلتجسد بدون آلصلب وتحمل آلآلآم من أجل خطآيآنآ ..؟؟


*.،*

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 سبتمبر 2012)

السماء والطارق قال:


> وكيف يقبل الرب ان يصلب على الصليب اليس في ذلك تقليل من شأن الوهيته؟


*وهل قال احد بصلب اللاهوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (17 سبتمبر 2012)

> وكيف يقبل الرب ان يصلب على الصليب اليس في ذلك تقليل من شأن الوهيته؟


هذا السؤال خارج الموضوع فالموضوع و السؤال الأول كانت عن ما الخطية , فنصيحة لو عايز تفهم اعمل موضوع و اسأل فيه , أيضاً حضرتك كدا بتخالف قانون رقم اربعة الذى ينص على :


> عدم السطو على مواضيع الغير و طرح أسئلة فيها. لكل شخص سؤاله و موضوعه الخاص به.



فإذا وجدت ردوداً تُحذف فلا تظن أنه من قوة السؤال و عدم وجود اجابة 



> ها شو لماذا صلب المسيح؟


تم الرد :
*2*
*4*

و حاول ان تلتزم بالقوانين


----------



## السماء والطارق (17 سبتمبر 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *المسيح هو الله الذى تجسد لفداء البشر من خطاياهم من أجل استيفاء العدل الالهى حقة ومن اجل حياة ابدية للانسان فى تمتع بالحضرة الالهية.*


 
وكيف يتجسد الله يهيئة الانسان الذي خلقه اليس في ذلك تقليل من شان الهويته؟
ولكن ليس هناك عدل في ان يتحمل شخص واحد ذنوب اناس اخرين هو لم يرتكبها!
ولكن ليس هناك حياه ابديه فالناس تموت وهناك يوم قيامة؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 سبتمبر 2012)

السماء والطارق قال:


> وكيف يتجسد الله يهيئة الانسان الذي خلقه اليس في ذلك تقليل من شان الهويته؟
> ولكن ليس هناك عدل في ان يتحمل شخص واحد ذنوب اناس اخرين هو لم يرتكبها!
> ولكن ليس هناك حياه ابديه فالناس تموت وهناك يوم قيامة؟


*ممكن تبحث فى المنتدى عن لماذا تجسد الله؟ وستجد الاجابة الشافية لسؤالك .
*


----------



## السماء والطارق (17 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ومآ آلتقليل من شأن أب يضحى من أجل أبنآئهـ ..؟
> 
> ومآ هو مغزى آلفدآء أو آلتجسد بدون آلصلب وتحمل آلآلآم من أجل خطآيآنآ ..؟؟​
> 
> *.،*​


هنا نحن نتحدث عن اله وخالق وليس عن عاطفة الابوة فهذه العاطفة اوجدها الله في الانسان
ولماذا يتحمل الخطايا ويصلب كان يستطيع ان يغفر لنا بدون عمليه الصلب ثم القيام من الموت مجدداً لما كل هذا العناء؟


----------



## amgd beshara (17 سبتمبر 2012)

> وكيف يتجسد الله يهيئة الانسان الذي خلقه اليس في ذلك تقليل من شان الهويته؟


و كيف يسكن الله في السماء التي خلقها 
و كيف يستوي علي العرش الذي خلقة 
و كيف يتجلي علي الشجر و الحجر الذي خلقهم كما جاء في الاسلام 


> ولكن ليس هناك عدل في ان يتحمل شخص واحد ذنوب اناس اخرين هو لم يرتكبها!


اجيب عنة من قبل
انت تكرر جهالاتك مرة اخري
			  			#*9* 


> ولكن ليس هناك حياه ابديه فالناس تموت وهناك يوم قيامة؟


هي يقوم الناس الي الخود و الحياة الابدية ام الي الابادة في ججهنم حتي تقول هل من مزيد


----------



## amgd beshara (17 سبتمبر 2012)

> هنا نحن نتحدث عن اله وخالق وليس عن عاطفة الابوة فهذه العاطفة اوجدها الله في الانسان


و كيف يوجدها ان لم يكن يمتلكها فافاقد الشئ لا يعطية


> ولماذا يتحمل الخطايا ويصلب كان يستطيع ان يغفر لنا بدون عمليه الصلب ثم القيام من الموت مجدداً لما كل هذا العناء؟


اليس الله عادلا ام قصرت يدة عن الفداء 
بلي الله عادل و يدة لم تقصر عن الفداء و  رحمتة لا تجور علي عدلة


----------



## السماء والطارق (17 سبتمبر 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ممكن تبحث فى المنتدى عن لماذا تجسد الله؟ وستجد الاجابة الشافية لسؤالك .*


 انا ما سالتك انت  بحد ذاتك انا طرحت السؤال حابب تجاوب جاوب مش حابب اصمت


----------



## amgd beshara (17 سبتمبر 2012)

السماء والطارق قال:


> انا ما سالتك انت  بحد ذاتك انا طرحت السؤال حابب تجاوب جاوب مش حابب اصمت


احترم نفسك و اتكلم بأدب انت ضيف جاهلو المفروض تتعلم فاطلب العلم و اسأل اهل الكتاب بالادب افضل لك


----------



## Abdel Messih (17 سبتمبر 2012)

> *ممكن تبحث فى المنتدى عن لماذا تجسد الله؟ وستجد الاجابة الشافية لسؤالك .*


لأ هو مش عايز يبحث لإنه مش عايز يفهم , لو كان عايز يفهم كان أقل ما فيها أحترم القوانين
السماء والطارق رجاء أحترم القوانين لئلا تُحذف ردودك او عضويتك اذا تكررت مشاركاتك المخالفة للقوانين , عايزو تفهم ألتزم بالقوانين , عايز حوار افتح موضوع فى قسم الرد على الشبهات و احنا تحت أمرك

رجاء من بقية الاعضاء عدم اضاعة الوقت فى الرد على مشاركات مخالفة


----------



## السماء والطارق (17 سبتمبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> و كيف يسكن الله في السماء التي خلقها
> و كيف يستوي علي العرش الذي خلقة
> و كيف يتجلي علي الشجر و الحجر الذي خلقهم كما جاء في الاسلام
> هنا يتجلى ولا يؤذى انا اتحدث عن الاذى الذي لحق به؟
> ...


 الناس يموتون ثم يوم القيامة الله هو من يحدد من يذهب للخلود(الجنة) ومن يذهب الى الجحيم


----------



## الياس السرياني (17 سبتمبر 2012)

السماء والطارق قال:


> وكيف يقبل الرب ان يصلب على الصليب اليس في ذلك تقليل من شأن الوهيته؟




إلهنا الحي مبارك ومقدس 

وليس من أحد أو شيء يجرؤ على ان يفكر مجرد تفكير

أن يقلل من شأن الوهيته إلا غبي لا يعرف بما يهذي

هذه المرة أجبتك المرة التالية التي تخرج فيها عن صلب الموضوع

سيكون لها نتائج اخرى.انتهى


نعود لصلب الموضوع:



زكرياء 7 قال:


> المسيحيون يقولون أن الله مات من أجل خطايا البشرية إذا أنا أسأل الإخوان ما هي هذه الخطيئة التي مات بسببها الرب ؟




أجابك الاحباء دام صليبهم

 بما فيه الكفاية 

وأعود لأصحح لك فكرك الاس.... الخاطئ عن الرب القدير

القدير الحي لا يُخطئ

فليس فداء المسيح له المجد سببه خطيته

إنما خطية الانسان التي لا يقدر مهما ملك وفعل

أن يفيها للقدير

فصنع الرب الاله خلاصاً للانسان

برفع خطية الانسان

يعني دفع عنك ثمن الخطية بدم طاهر

فتح باب التوبة والعودة الى الرب القدير

بعد ان طرد من حضرة العلي


----------



## السماء والطارق (17 سبتمبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> احترم نفسك و اتكلم بأدب انت ضيف جاهلو المفروض تتعلم فاطلب العلم و اسأل اهل الكتاب بالادب افضل لك


 وين الاساءة في الموضوع انا بسال حابب تجاوب جاوب مش حابب ما تقلي دور انا لو بدي ادور كان دورت .
بعدين انت الجاهل مش انا وانا ما بسال علشان اتعلم انا بسال علشان اعلمك واعلم امثالك الحق الذي يخفيه عنكم كباركم.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 سبتمبر 2012)

السماء والطارق قال:


> انا ما سالتك انت  بحد ذاتك انا طرحت السؤال حابب تجاوب جاوب مش حابب اصمت


*طيب ممكن اعرف ايه الضرر فى انك تستخدم البحث للوصول لمعلومة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ممكن اعرف ايه سبب التصلف فى كلامك بالرغم من جهلك الرهيب لدرجة انك بتنسب كلام موجه لموسى على انه موجه للسيد المسيح.
كل اسئلتك اللى فاتت مليئة بكم رهيب من عوار الجهل فأردت ان تتعلم حتى تتحاور فيما تعلمه لانه لامعنى لمحاورة جاهل مثلك.
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (17 سبتمبر 2012)

السماء والطارق Indian Style !!!!

قلت لك افتح موضوع جديد لئلا تُخالف القوانين , و اثبت فيه جهلنا الذى يخفيه عنا كبارنا , انا فى انتظارك إلى ان تكون رجلاً محترماً للقوانين عشان تتحفنا و تظهرلنا الحق و تثبت جهلنا , بس يا ريت تثبته و انت محترم القوانين , وللا هو مينفعش تثبت جهلنا إلا لما تخالف القوانين ؟!!!


----------



## السماء والطارق (17 سبتمبر 2012)

الياس السرياني قال:


> إلهنا الحي مبارك ومقدس
> 
> وليس من أحد أو شيء يجرؤ على ان يفكر مجرد تفكير
> 
> ...


 الله غني عن صلب نفسه من اجل من يخطيء بحقه 
هو قادر على ان يغفر له بدون الصلب وقادر ان يعذبه وهو في الدنيا قبل الاخره


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*يغلق لحين تصرف المشرف مع المشاركات المخالفه والمشتته 
سلام ونعمه ​*


----------



## أَمَة (17 سبتمبر 2012)

أشكر الاخت الإدارية الحبيبة* دونا* على غلق الموضوع وإعطاء العضو مخالفة بسبب الشتم في مشاركته التي حذفتها فهو مستحق كل الإستحقاق لأنه شتم في مشاركة ثانية وقبل هذا وذاك خالف قوانين القسم بسطوه على موضوع عضو آخر عندما كتب اول مشاركة له في الموضوع       #*6* واستمر في تشتيته.
 
من أجل القارئ الباخث عن الحق والحقيقة ويريد خلاص نفسه 
 



السماء والطارق قال:


> فلماذا يحاكم شخص عن اخطاء العالم وهو لم يرتكبها اليس في ذلك ظلم؟


 
الظلم جاء من الإنسان الأول الذي أعطى لأبليس سلطانا عليه يوم سمع كلامه الذي كذب به كلام الرب، وعمل آدم به عاصيا كلام الرب، فكان *الموت أجرة تلك الخطية*..... 

مات آدم وصار كل إنسان من بعده خطاء ومستحق الموت.... ولا أحد قادر أن يغلب الموت وينتصر عليه لأن الجميع تحت ناموس الخطية.

العدل والمحبة وجهان لقدرة الخالق الذي شاء أن يرفع عن الإنسان حكم الموت ويعيد اليه الحياة الأبدية، وذلك بدخوله في حياة الإنسان للمرة الثانية* عن طريق تنازله وتجسده من العذراء مريم بدون إرادة رجل/إنسان لأنه بذلك يكون الإنسان الوحيد الذي بدون خطية وليس للموت سلطان عليه. وبهذا يسحق رأس إبليس الذي أغوى آدم الأول، ولكنه عجز عن إغواء الرب الإله الظاهر في الجسد.

*المرة الأولى لوجود الخالق في حياة الإنسان عندما خلقه ووضعه في جنة عدن وكان يتكلم معه. إقرأ سفر التكوين الأصحاحات الثلاث الأول.

إذن *الخطية التي تجسد من أجلها الرب* *هي* التي نتج عنها* إنفصال الإنسان عن الله وطرده من حضرته،* فكان* الموت* لأن لا حياة بدون الله.

*وكل من يظن أن الخطية هي فقط ما نرتكبه كل يوم من ذنوب مثل الكذب والسرقة والزنى والقتل وغيرهم* من الخطايا عليه أن يفهم أن *الإنسان لما عرف كل هذه الخطايا لو بقي مع الرب في جنة عدن*. 

*كله هذه الخطايا هي وليدة إنفصال الإنسان عن الله وسماح الإنسان لإبليس أن يدخل حياته. وهذه هي الخطية التي مات من أجلها الرب.*

*من له فهم ليفهم ويقبل الرب يسوع المسيح مخلصا له لتكون له الحياة الأبدية *

هذا أفضل العضو المسلم بدلا من أن يسجل في المنتدى فقط لكي يتهجم ويسقط جهله علينا. لأن مصير الجاهل والرافض المعرفة الحقة حياة أبدية بعيدة عن الله وهذه هي النار الأبدية.

لأن الله نور ونار... من كان معه يسكن في النور ومن كان بعيد عنه يسكن النار.


نصلي أن يسكن الجميع في النور المقدس الأبدي.


----------

